# How much? Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach Puppy Food - Salmon & Rice



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

That's probably fine though I offer 1 cup 3 times a day from the day I get my pups (usually 8 weeks) until I switch to adult food at 9-11 months of age. Though they likely won't eat a full cup each meal until about 11 or 12 weeks, I still offer the full cup and pick up whatever isn't eaten after about 20 min or so.

This is based on females, males are a little bigger and may need up to 3.5-4 cups a day as pups.

Also there is no reason, in general, to be is a skin and stomach food for a 9 week old puppy. The better option would be to make sure the puppy food you feed is for large breed puppies to make sure your get a controlled growth rate. Regular puppy food or all life stage puppy food can cause then to grow to fast for their joints.

Sorry I didn't clarify. That's 3 1 cup meals a day, then 2 1.5 cups a day from about 4.5 months till 9-11 months (the switch to adult food)


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I agree with Eric, that is probably enough for now but I always offer at least a cup three times a day. I have males so that may make a difference. I have a 2 1/2 year old male that has topped out at 62 lbs and I have a 6 month old male that is close to 60 lbs currently. They both get 3 cups per day of PPP. I have an older Golden that is way less active on the PPP SSS Lamb and Oat and he gets 2 cups per day. They are all currently perfect weight. My puppy has a lot of bone and is going to be a big boy. I'm anticipating 75-80 lbs when grown as opposed to my 2 year old who should be exactly where he is. My 2 year old could gain a few pounds but that would require him to slow down at least once a day and I don't see that happening. My older Golden was on 3 - 4 cups per day of Sport when he was actively hunting and training but we had to cut back when he slowed down to maintain his weight. He is on the PPP SSS due to severe chicken allergies.

Why the PPP SSS for a puppy? Just curious


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a smaller female and that is what we fed her when she was a puppy. I think we moved up to 3 cups a day for awhile and back down to 2 now that she is older.
Jules


----------



## 3forcarter (Apr 10, 2020)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Why the PPP SSS for a puppy? Just curious


It is what our breeder has her dogs on and what we went home right and she says that it works well. The PPPSSS use to be life stages before they branched off to have an adult version and puppy version. So once that happened she started them on the puppy version and we've had no issues as far as I know..


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

The reason for large breed puppy food is for controlled growth. If they grow to fast the effects of that might be known for a few years down the road.

There is a difference between puppy food and large breed puppy food.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

JulesAK said:


> I have a smaller female and that is what we fed her when she was a puppy. I think we moved up to 3 cups a day for awhile and back down to 2 now that she is older.
> Jules


I will add that we fed her large breed puppy until she was over 1, then switched to PPP SSS.

Jules


----------

